# JLabel+ImageIcon im Applet



## Guest (2. Mai 2005)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte einem JLabel ein ImageIcon adden uznd dies inn einem Applet darstellen lassen.
Ich bekomme das ImageIcon erstellet mit:


```
ImageIcon ban=new ImageIcon(getDocumentBase(),"test.bmp");
```

und instanziere danach das JLabel mit:

```
JLabel banner=new JLabel(ban);
```

wenn ich das Applet nun starte bekomme ich zwar keine Exceptions aber auch kein test.bmp angezeigt.
ich habe schon versucht das Bild zuerst als IMG mit dem MediaTracker zu laden aber auch das hilft mir nicht weiter.
Dannach habe ich versucht das bild direkt ins Label zu zeichnen mit drawINArea(); auch hier kein bild.

Ich hoffe auf Eure kompetente Hilfe
mfG

Thorsten


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2005)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das bmp-Format überhaupt unterstützt wird.
Auf jeden Fall aber gif, jpg und png. Dazu will ich mich selbst auch noch mal informieren.

Hier habe ich mal für dich ein Beispiel geschrieben, wie es gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2005)

bmp kann er. Hab es aber zur Sicherheit nochmal mit jpg und gif getestet. selbes Ergebnis.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2005)

Na dann sollte dir das Beispiel weiterhelfen. :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2005)

Ich danke dir sehr für Dein Beispiel aber irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht zum laufen hab es wie folgt abgeändert:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.net.*;

public class WoWindex extends JApplet {
    private JLabel label;
    private ImageIcon image;

    public void init() {
        try {
            image = new ImageIcon(new URL("localhost/test.jpg"));
        }
        catch(MalformedURLException e) { }

        label = new JLabel(image);
        label.setBounds(50,50,50,50);
        add(label);
    }
}
```

ich hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2005)

Es wird immer ein voll qualifizierter URL erwartet. Ein URL besteht aus einem Protokoll, einer Domain und einem Dateinamen.
Womit wir in deinem Fall da hin kommen:

```
http://localhost/test.jpg
```
Was bedeutet, dass in dem von deinem lokal laufenden Webserver freigegebenen Dokumentenverzeichnis eine Datei namens test.jpg liegen muss.


----------

